# Injection lump??



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

I have a wether that had a lump when we got him in April and the breeder said it was from getting an injection. It's been 2 months and he still has the lump. We also have a buckling that got a lump after we gave him his CD/T. I am new to the shot giving and just wanted to make sure we are doing it right. Should we do anything with the wethers lump? Thanks!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is pretty common. I have several goats with lumps for the CDT shot.

What brand of CDT do you have? Colorado or Bar Vac? My vet finally believes me that the Bar Vac serum seems to leave a lump more then the Colorado Serum. 

There is really nothing you can do about them. i did have a vet lance it and drain it but it really did not help, so what I do is rub the heck out of the injection site after I give the shot. I do that for about 1 minute.


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

Thanks Lori! We have the Bar Vac. We have 4 babies we bought and none were given shots before we bought them. They are 4 months old now. We gave them their first CD/T on May 17. Should we give it again in 21 days? I wish I had found TGS sooner. You all have so much information and I am finding it so helpful. I have never had goats or any type of farm animal before (my husband has had beef cattle and pigs in the past). One day I just decided I want goats, no idea what possessed me. So here I am trying to learn all I can about my little goaties! 

I feel so bad that little Rhett has a lump. I will rub the injection site more next time. The other 3 don't have any lumps.

Thanks again for the advice Lori!

Steph


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

yes you want to booster them 1 month after the initial vaccine and then yearly there after. There are some people who run vaccine free herdss - so it is a personal choice.

The biggest thing witht he lumps - is dont be scared that you are putting the needle in to far under the skin - you want to make sure that you are in the SUB Q area and not in the skin :thumb:


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

I am the holder and my husband is the shot giver. I am a little squeemish about needles. The one that has the lump was the hardest to hold and he screamed when he got the shot. If someone were to have heard us giving the shots they would have thought we were killing him the way he carried on. He carried one and cryed til I put his dinner down for him and he was happy and quiet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are such big babies.....they even scream ....before you give them any shot....it is funny ...I guess they are just preparing for it........LOL :greengrin: 
I agree with Lori and Allison .....it is true....Cd&T shots... most of the time ...leave lumps ...some get bigger than others.....some don't show at all :wink: :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use the Bar Vac...or the Goat vac from TSC...and yep usually 4 out of 9 get lumps.

BTW....the BUCKS do scream more than the does...big babies they are!
The 2nd injection would be the 7th and then you can either do it again in 6 months( I do for first timers) or in a year and each year after.

The lumps do go away, and don't panic if they abcess...of the 4 I have that get the lumps, 2 will abcess, the hair falls off the center and it will ooze...just flush it well with iodine, works for mine :wink:


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

The wether Diego, his lump lost some hair and it seems a little smaller than before. 

No abcesses yet. Thanks for the warning Liz.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Yep its from the vac. Mine ALL got one. Luna's got REALLY big and lost its hair right arround her due date. I freeked out. :shocked: then it went down. now they all have small lumps :shrug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

This time do it on the other side so they'll have a matched set!
Seriously though we alternate the sides and write down the location in our barn notes and what was given.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: I do the same thing for a "matched set" nancyd/ glad to know that I'm not odd


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> :ROFL: I do the same thing for a "matched set" nancyd/ glad to know that I'm not odd


 Ditto here ........I to ....do the same thing ........LOL :ROFL:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Yall ARE wierd, but then most goat owners seem to be *points to self* :greengrin: 

I just give the shot on which ever side is available when I catch em :shrug:


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

I had this happen with one of my does that I purchased at 8 weeks old.. After awhile I forgot about it until at 7 months old it became necrotic and sloughed off.. Now she doesn't have a lump anymore... 

Jennah


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I used to get lumps all the time when i gave CDT, then i started giving it in the fat pocket right above the shoulder blade. In the last four years i have only ever had one lump. It was on a doe the wiggled a lot and bent the needle. I had to lance it and do it again.
A lot of lumps but im definatly not saying all, is from people not popping the needle all the way through the skin. Some people think sinse its just under the skin its not very far in, but a lot of times this get in between layers of skin and inject there. Causing the vaccine to become trapped.this causes a lump.
I have also heard that the company puts something in it to cause a lump so you know you did it right? But i dont know how true this is, especially sinse when i switched my injection site i stopped getting lumps.
beth


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

YOu need to get it in the Subcutaneous fatty layer UNDER the skin. If you get the need between the layers of skin (7 layers) then you will more then likely get a lump

Bar Vac lends itself more to lumps then Colorado Serum.


----------

